
The narrative arc: Revealing core narrative structures through text analysis - sandebert
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/32/eaba2196.full
======
krishnakumar_kk
The narrative of big tech CEOs during July 2020 US antitrust hearing analysed
[https://storytellingcorp.com/the-importance-of-leadership-
na...](https://storytellingcorp.com/the-importance-of-leadership-narrative-in-
crisis/). With the new suit against Apple, there is going to be more scrutiny
of the CEOs narrative and their actions.

------
slowmovintarget
> ...Across ~40,000 traditional narratives, we found strong, highly consistent
> evidence of these structures. Stage setting, plot progression, and cognitive
> tension exhibited coherent patterns of unfolding across genres, authorship
> attributes, and story lengths. Moreover, each narrative dimension unfolded
> in theoretically consistent ways: staging tends to occur at its highest at
> the beginning of a story, followed by a rise in plot progression, paired
> with a rise and fall in cognitive tension around the middle-to-late parts of
> a story.

Stories have a consistent shape. Even other primates tell simple stories of
this shape: staging, plot, cognitive tension. It may be an adaptation,
speculates the article, for how to ascribe actions to objects and communicate
this during the learning process.

